

How SaaS companies should manage their inside sales teams - bwertz
http://versiononeventures.com/how-to-manage-your-inside-sales-team/

======
davidcrow
I like the separation of folks that manage: prospecting for leads (sales
development reps), following up with inbound leads (market response reps),
closing deals (account executives), and maintaining accounts (account
managers)

It fits my experience of the different skill sets necessary.

